# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Cái này làm gì ạ.

## tcm

Bác Nam sờ pín và các tiền bối cho em hỏi cái cục sắt gỉ này có làm được gì kg ạ.

----------

biết tuốt, blacksky2411, cnclaivung, Cuongnguyen70, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Có sài ko anh? nếu ko thì bán em, về chế máy.

----------

tcm

----------


## tcm

Của nợ này nó nặng lắm. 98kg 1 cục đấy.

----------


## Luyến

Con này ở đâu ra vậy anh. Thấy ngon ngon bán thì để em nhé

----------

tcm

----------


## tcm

Mình thấy nó tháo ra từ con máy tiện to tổ bố, nó là cái spindle phía sau của con máy tiện hai đầu đang định mua về để nghịch, mua dc có 2 cái mà nó nặng lắm.

----------

Luyến

----------


## cnclaivung

bán ko bác, nếu bán inbox em nhé

----------

tcm

----------


## tcm

Nó có mấy cái mà em chỉ vác về có 2 cái thôi. Nếu các bác thấy dùng đc thì để em đi khiêng về cho các bác.

----------


## Luyến

Kích thước như nào vậy anh ?

----------


## Tuấn

Để cho em 2 cái cục bé bé bên trên nhá bác  :Smile:

----------


## tcm

> Kích thước như nào vậy anh ?


Phần thân vuông 200x200 dài khoảng 500. Đường kính đầu gá phi 130. Nặng 92 đến 98 kg.

----------


## tcm

> Để cho em 2 cái cục bé bé bên trên nhá bác


Ôi hai cục bé bé đấy em làm cho ông bạn em đấy bác ạ, để cho bác thì ông ấy thiến em mất.

----------


## cnclaivung

bac cho em xin cái số phone được ko ạ

----------


## Cuongnguyen70

> Bác Nam sờ pín và các tiền bối cho em hỏi cái cục sắt gỉ này có làm được gì kg ạ.


De cho toi một bộ nhé 01233118266

----------


## tcm

em lấy có 2 bộ về thôi. các bác muốn lấy để thứ 2 em xem còn mấy cái có dùng đc kg em lấy giúp.

----------


## h-d

con spindle chạy êm kinh khủng. các bác cứ gạ xem cụ ý bán không? chắc cụ đưa lên cho anh em thèm ý mà hehe. mà công nhận cụ khỏe. một mình đưa nó vào nhà được

----------

tcm

----------


## tcm

> con spindle chạy êm kinh khủng. các bác cứ gạ xem cụ ý bán không? chắc cụ đưa lên cho anh em thèm ý mà hehe. mà công nhận cụ khỏe. một mình đưa nó vào nhà được


Anh tí sụm lưng vì cục sắt gỉ này đấy. Hôm qua mấy giờ về đến nhà.

----------


## h-d

em về đến nhà hơn 1h tý anh ạ

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## vufree

Con Spindle của Bác tcm có encoder không vậy? Bác dùng biến tần bao nhiêu kí điều khiển Nó vậy? Mình có 1 cục cũng giống giống vậy, có enocde nặng tầm 50kg nhưng không hiểu sao dùng biến tần 3.7kg không nhích nổi Nó luôn, vừa kích phát là ngắt biến tần liền. Em chạy chế độ V/f. Cám ơn Bác

----------

tcm

----------


## tcm

Con này có encode của fanuc nhưng bị mất rồi. Mình dùng biến tần 2,2 kw thì cho nó chạy đc từ 200 đến 6000 vg/ph. còn dùng BT 7,5 kw thì cho nó chạy đc từ 30 đến 6000 vòng phút. Kéo thử em nó lên 12000 vg/ph vẫn thấy êm lắm.

----------


## Luyến

Con này là con động cơ kéo mấy cái BT30 hoặc 40 của bác phuc và bác Hưng bán đó size 200 chắc là động cơ 3,7kw. Thấy nhiều người muốn mua anh TCM ôm về để cho mỗi bác 1 cái em xin rút nhường lại cho mọi người.

----------

tcm

----------


## Diyodira

mấy bác xem lại thử chứ:
1- đầu búp răng như vậy làm sao mà quay spin cho em được, kêu lộc cộc nhức óc sao?
2- nêu ịn và spin truyền động thì làm thế nào vặn đai ốc để rút dao lên?

vậy tui đoán là con này là motor chỉ dùng để đóng - mở dao thôi, không biết có đúng không? nếu đúng vậy thì kéo lên tốc độ cao coi chừng bốc khói đấy nhé!

thanks

----------

tcm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cái đầu búp răng đó em nghĩ là chấu kẹp chuyên dụng, cái thanh tròn có ren bên trong đó có thể là kẹp rút, văn mấy con lục giác ra là nguyên cái mặt bích, có thể gắn mân cặp vào. Đã từng thấy mấy con tiện ko có mâm cặp mà cái mân cập nó có biên dạng riêng như 1 cái đồ gá trên máy phay.

----------

tcm

----------


## Nam CNC

bảo đảm với anh diyodira , chỉ cần biết V và F thôi thì anh muốn kéo lên bao nhiêu thì tùy , em thấy chạy nhanh không bốc khói chứ chạy chậm mới bốc khói thôi , còn chạy nhanh bao nhiêu thì xem việc đáp ứng đảo cực của con động cơ và cái bạc đạn.

bôi trơn bạc đạn thì chưa biết , có khả năng cao bôi trơn bằng sương dầu vì thấy ống khí phía đầu , còn không thì ống khí phía đầu chỉ làm nhiệm vụ air seal nếu nó bôi trơn mỡ bò . Bạc này đoán khá to , dù là dòng high speed ( mã C ) nó cũng tầm 6000-8000 rpm max , do đó em chỉ dám ổn định tới 6000rpm cho nó an toàn , còn việc test 12000rpm thì là bình thường nhưng chạy liên tục quá 15 phút thì mới biết, khả năng lột dên rất cao.

chưa thấy nó gắn trên máy có kết cấu ra sao chưa dám nói nó là cái gì , chỉ nhận xét nó là con động cơ truyền động high speed thôi , con này cân bằng động tốt ghê , lên cao chưa bò sàn , nhưng em thấy 6000rpm xuất hiện tiếng động ù ù do lệch cân bằng động rồi đó , nên khẳng định con này chỉ max 4000rpm theo máy thôi.

----------

tcm

----------


## Diyodira

Quan trọng là dùng khg đúng chức năng là tèo thôi,  còn thử chơi chơi thì lo gì, đặt trường hợp nếu nó dùng để đóng-mở dao thì bạc đạn tua thấp, khi dùng như spin thì bạc nóng cũng khét và bốc khói, đó là chưa nói tới số cực của motor tua chậm nó khác với spin,  vậy trước tiên là phải xác định nó làm gì.

----------


## Nam CNC

con này chạy qua biến tần muốn nó tèo cũng khó , kết cấu xem kỹ lại thì em này là spindle cho máy tiện à , bảo đảm dùng bạc 7xxx C , cứ dưới 6000rpm là an tâm . Cái khớp dẫn động phía đầu có khả năng tháo được để DIY cái mâm cặp. 

với trình độ về biến tần của anh TCM thì con này khai thác hết công suất và uy lực của nó , có ai chỉnh được 1Hz con động cơ quay không ? ảnh làm được dưới 1 HZ đó , con này em nghĩ nó 4 cực cho torque mạnh gấp đôi mấy em high speed 2 cực .

----------

tcm

----------


## Diyodira

> con này chạy qua biến tần muốn nó tèo cũng khó , kết cấu xem kỹ lại thì em này là spindle cho máy tiện à , bảo đảm dùng bạc 7xxx C , cứ dưới 6000rpm là an tâm . Cái khớp dẫn động phía đầu có khả năng tháo được để DIY cái mâm cặp. 
> 
> với trình độ về biến tần của anh TCM thì con này khai thác hết công suất và uy lực của nó , có ai chỉnh được 1Hz con động cơ quay không ? ảnh làm được dưới 1 HZ đó , con này em nghĩ nó 4 cực cho torque mạnh gấp đôi mấy em high speed 2 cực .



Hi hi em chưa nói tới điện mà cụ, ủa biến tần có là thần thánh gì đâu là không tèo, biến tần do chúng ta set up cả mà, setup khg đúng nhiều khi chỉ cần bật lên chưa kịp nháy con mắt thì spin bốc khói là bình thướng.
Bac lý giải gíup e là nếu spin thì sao nó không có lỗ thông trục với lại đầu búp răng dùng dư lào, hồi giờ chưa thấy.

----------

tcm

----------


## tcm

Báo cáo các bác là sau 1 hồi nghịch ngợm và tét lung tung thì em xác định con này là con spindle lắp trên máy tiện tsugami . Nó gọi là back spindle, công suất 7,5/11 kw, tốc độ 60 đến 6000 vòng/phút. Tiếng ù lúc lên tốc độ cao không phải là do spindle mà do miếng băng dính em dán vào cái chấu cặp nó bị bung 1 đầu nên nó quạt như cái cánh quạt ấy. Thằng này dùng 04 bạc đạn ACH010C tốc độ cho phép lên 13000 vòng/phút với chế độ bôi trơn bằng mỡ bò. Spindle này làm mát bằng nước. Cái chấu kẹp gắn ở đầu spindle là chấu kẹp thuỷ lực loại đặc biệt cho tốc độ max 8000 rpm. em đang cố gắng kiếm con biến tần có card đọc encoder để nghịch xem năng lực của nó ra sao. Với con biến tần hiện giờ em mới cho nó xuống được 20 rpm nhưng khi cho mang tải tốc độ không ổn định.

----------


## tcm

> con này chạy qua biến tần muốn nó tèo cũng khó , kết cấu xem kỹ lại thì em này là spindle cho máy tiện à , bảo đảm dùng bạc 7xxx C , cứ dưới 6000rpm là an tâm . Cái khớp dẫn động phía đầu có khả năng tháo được để DIY cái mâm cặp. 
> 
> với trình độ về biến tần của anh TCM thì con này khai thác hết công suất và uy lực của nó , có ai chỉnh được 1Hz con động cơ quay không ? ảnh làm được dưới 1 HZ đó , con này em nghĩ nó 4 cực cho torque mạnh gấp đôi mấy em high speed 2 cực .


Bác Nam đúng là chuyên gia spin. Nó dùng 04 bạc đạn ACH010C tốc độ tương đương 7010C nhưng tải thấp hơn. Cái đầu của nó kg phải khớp dẫn động mà nó là cái chấu kẹp thuỷ lực. Theo tài liệu em kiếm được thì nó cho phép lắp mâm cặp max 8 inch.

----------


## Luyến

Vòng bi achc10c và 7010c ko biết khác Nhau kiểu gì bác nào có tài liệu đả thông giúo em với. Về kích thước con này ko thể là 7,5kw được, bác chủ đã trên tên biến tần rồi có thể biết dòng ko tải Va và dòng tải thế nào.  Nếu spindle 7,5kw thì khủng khiếp ah không có cau dây nguòn Nhỏ như vậy á

----------

tcm

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy là bác luyến chưa biết rồi.... em có con spindle mài , 7Kw , đường kính có 110mm , dài tấm 250mm , dây nó bé xíu à ... lõi nó tầm 2 mm2 , chắc là dây mạ bạc , hàng châu âu , germany , nó đóng mác như thế lẽ nào không tin.... em nó quay được 60krpm, còn nhiều thứ nó nằm ngoài cái logic mình biết nhưng thực chất nó vẫn có những cái logic như vậy chỉ có điều mình chưa biết hết thôi.

----------

cnclaivung, GOHOME, tcm

----------


## CNC FANUC

> con này chạy qua biến tần muốn nó tèo cũng khó , kết cấu xem kỹ lại thì em này là spindle cho máy tiện à , bảo đảm dùng bạc 7xxx C , cứ dưới 6000rpm là an tâm . Cái khớp dẫn động phía đầu có khả năng tháo được để DIY cái mâm cặp. 
> 
> với trình độ về biến tần của anh TCM thì con này khai thác hết công suất và uy lực của nó , có ai chỉnh được 1Hz con động cơ quay không ? ảnh làm được dưới 1 HZ đó , con này em nghĩ nó 4 cực cho torque mạnh gấp đôi mấy em high speed 2 cực .


Mấy con motor 2p thỉnh thoảng em vẫn cho chạy  ko tải 10rpm được chăc là do hên

----------

tcm

----------


## Nam CNC

hên đâu mà hên , em nói cho anh em bực mình thôi hehehe , mà quả thực em thấy ít ai có thể hiểu và chỉnh tốt các thông số biến tần để phù hợp và khai thác hết công lực của con động cơ , còn em thì mù tịt , chỉ đi mua và nhờ người bán set cho đúng với con spindle em có , mà họ chỉ chỉnh được V/f thôi , còn nhiều cái nữa họ cũng không biết , em chỉ thấy vù vù quay thì về , cắt cũng ok.

Có lần mua được con biến tần VFS 11 , đời cũ , thông số nó cài với con gì , chỉnh V/f cho nó về điểu khiển con spindle 7-11kw , quay bá đạo luôn lên đủ 12000rpm , dùng qua cái CB có 3 A tại chổ bán nó quay mà cái CB chẳng thèm rớt , về gắm qua ổ điện mua sẵn có cái cầu chì 10A mà cũng chẳng cháy , mấy bác biết đó mấy con to mà khởi động nó không hề nhẹ dòng vậy mà biến tần nó gài cái quái gì mà ngon thiệt , 0.7hz nó quay luôn mà 2 tay giữ cái cốt không nổi , hỏi người bán sao hay vậy , mua cái khác chỉnh được vậy không họ nói không làm được hehehe.... thế là hiểu hên xui , hên là cái hãng xài trước đó nó gài thông số chuẩn quá , vô tình hợp với con spindle mình có.

--- Bởi vậy mới hiểu nhiều anh em thích biến tần này , hiệu này hiệu kia , ngon hay không ngon cũng có thể vô tình cái hãng đó nó cài mặc định vô tình phù hợp với con động cơ mình có thế là kêu ngon , chứ biến tần bây giờ có mấy trăm thông số , hiểu được nó , chỉnh được thông số đúng thì biến tần cũng dữ hết chứ chưa em nào hơn em nào. Mà anh em trên đây cũng có mấy người em biết có khả năng đó , có thể hiểu được nhiều thông số chỉnh biến tần ngon như.... Gà con( sài gòn ) , Tuanlm ( đà nẵng ), TCM ( HN )... còn ai nữa thì em chưa biết.


Hi vọng diễn đàn sẽ có topic thảo luận các thông số và cách chỉnh biến tần cho anh em hiểu, chứ nói tự đọc , tự chỉnh ngoài thông số cơ bản như , V, HZ, gia tốc chạy , thởi gian dừng , thắng theo thời gian, thế là hết còn cài thông số chuẩn chạy moto theo biểu đồ của hãng đưa ra chắc tới tết công go em đọc tài liệu mà có thể chỉnh được, còn thêm cái tần số mal gì đó nữa , mỗi em phù hợp với 1 cái , chứ không thôi nó nóng.

----------

ppgas, tcm

----------


## hanasimitai

> hên đâu mà hên , em nói cho anh em bực mình thôi hehehe , mà quả thực em thấy ít ai có thể hiểu và chỉnh tốt các thông số biến tần để phù hợp và khai thác hết công lực của con động cơ , còn em thì mù tịt , chỉ đi mua và nhờ người bán set cho đúng với con spindle em có , mà họ chỉ chỉnh được V/f thôi , còn nhiều cái nữa họ cũng không biết , em chỉ thấy vù vù quay thì về , cắt cũng ok.
> 
> Có lần mua được con biến tần VFS 11 , đời cũ , thông số nó cài với con gì , chỉnh V/f cho nó về điểu khiển con spindle 7-11kw , quay bá đạo luôn lên đủ 12000rpm , dùng qua cái CB có 3 A tại chổ bán nó quay mà cái CB chẳng thèm rớt , về gắm qua ổ điện mua sẵn có cái cầu chì 10A mà cũng chẳng cháy , mấy bác biết đó mấy con to mà khởi động nó không hề nhẹ dòng vậy mà biến tần nó gài cái quái gì mà ngon thiệt , 0.7hz nó quay luôn mà 2 tay giữ cái cốt không nổi , hỏi người bán sao hay vậy , mua cái khác chỉnh được vậy không họ nói không làm được hehehe.... thế là hiểu hên xui , hên là cái hãng xài trước đó nó gài thông số chuẩn quá , vô tình hợp với con spindle mình có.
> 
> --- Bởi vậy mới hiểu nhiều anh em thích biến tần này , hiệu này hiệu kia , ngon hay không ngon cũng có thể vô tình cái hãng đó nó cài mặc định vô tình phù hợp với con động cơ mình có thế là kêu ngon , chứ biến tần bây giờ có mấy trăm thông số , hiểu được nó , chỉnh được thông số đúng thì biến tần cũng dữ hết chứ chưa em nào hơn em nào. Mà anh em trên đây cũng có mấy người em biết có khả năng đó , có thể hiểu được nhiều thông số chỉnh biến tần ngon như.... Gà con( sài gòn ) , Tuanlm ( đà nẵng ), TCM ( HN )... còn ai nữa thì em chưa biết.
> 
> 
> Hi vọng diễn đàn sẽ có topic thảo luận các thông số và cách chỉnh biến tần cho anh em hiểu, chứ nói tự đọc , tự chỉnh ngoài thông số cơ bản như , V, HZ, gia tốc chạy , thởi gian dừng , thắng theo thời gian, thế là hết còn cài thông số chuẩn chạy moto theo biểu đồ của hãng đưa ra chắc tới tết công go em đọc tài liệu mà có thể chỉnh được, còn thêm cái tần số mal gì đó nữa , mỗi em phù hợp với 1 cái , chứ không thôi nó nóng.


bác cập nhật nick của em vào nữa đi, em thì chạy được tất cả các loại biến tần cơ.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông cho tui cái địa chỉ đi tui gửi cái biến tần và spindle cho ông chỉnh , nếu ok thì tui cho cái tên ông nhất bảng ..... tui chán ông lắm rồi đó nha , rãnh háng dữ , 108 bài viết rồi mà chả có cái bài gì mà anh em học được gì từ ông ngoài cái khoản chích chọt.

----------


## hanasimitai

> ông cho tui cái địa chỉ đi tui gửi cái biến tần và spindle cho ông chỉnh , nếu ok thì tui cho cái tên ông nhất bảng ..... tui chán ông lắm rồi đó nha , rãnh háng dữ , 108 bài viết rồi mà chả có cái bài gì mà anh em học được gì từ ông ngoài cái khoản chích chọt.


Công cài đặt biến tần bao nhiêu?

----------


## cnclaivung

cái bác hentai gì đó biến mịa cho anh em nhờ, đang gây cấn đọc câu : _bác cập nhật nick của em vào nữa đi, em thì chạy được tất cả các loại biến tần cơ_ ) mất cả hứng , ôi đời ko công bằng tí nào, tức vãi

----------


## Nam CNC

trong đây người ta nhận cài 100K.

----------


## tcm

> Vòng bi achc10c và 7010c ko biết khác Nhau kiểu gì bác nào có tài liệu đả thông giúo em với. Về kích thước con này ko thể là 7,5kw được, bác chủ đã trên tên biến tần rồi có thể biết dòng ko tải Va và dòng tải thế nào.  Nếu spindle 7,5kw thì khủng khiếp ah không có cau dây nguòn Nhỏ như vậy á


Cái này cũng chưa chính xác là công suất bao nhiêu nhưng không nhỏ hơn 7,5 kw ở tốc độ 6000 rpm. Hiện nay em đẩy dòng lên 14.5A và chạy liên tục 30 phút động cơ vẫn không bị nóng. như vậy dòng định mức là tương đối lớn và với mức điện áp em đang thử là 400v thì con này công suất kg nhỏ hơn 7,5kw. Cái sợi dây nhỏ vậy nhưng thời gian vận hành mấy chục phút và thời tiết mát mẻ này thì không sao cả.

----------

cnclaivung, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Cái này cũng chưa chính xác là công suất bao nhiêu nhưng không nhỏ hơn 7,5 kw ở tốc độ 6000 rpm. Hiện nay em đẩy dòng lên 14.5A và chạy liên tục 30 phút động cơ vẫn không bị nóng. như vậy dòng định mức là tương đối lớn và với mức điện áp em đang thử là 400v thì con này công suất kg nhỏ hơn 7,5kw. Cái sợi dây nhỏ vậy nhưng thời gian vận hành mấy chục phút và thời tiết mát mẻ này thì không sao cả.



Vâng anh chắc động cơ đời cao lên xác nó làm nhỏ vậy. 
Trục động cơ 13mm quá đỉnh cho anh em về chế cái gì cũng đựoc lắp mâm cặp hoặc khoan thông lòng tiện cone làm atc.

----------

tcm

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ có cái sờ pín máy tiện thì hay là bác dùng nó chế cái máy tiện mini nghịch chơi đi  :Smile: 

Mẫu này cũng hay này bác :



Thông số của nó cũng vừa phải :


Max. Swing Over Bed
360
Max. Tutting Dia.
360
Swing Over Cross Slide
120
Max. Cutting Length
290
Spindle Nose
A2-5
Optional Chuck
6”
Ball Screw of X/Z Axis
3208/3206 (3208)
Linear Guide of X/Z Axis
30/30
X Axis Travel
400
Z Axis Travel
300
Size of Gang tool Slide
540*270
Center Height of Turret (Optional)
63
Slant Angle
30°
Dimension of Frame
1500*1086*1316
Net Weight (kg)
1600


Voltage: 380V Power(W): 7.5 Kw (spindle) Dimension(L*W*H): 1500*1086*1316 mm Weight: 1600 kg

Bác mà theo mẫu này thì chế con máy con con cỡ 2000kg là vừa xinh roài, tiện được mấy cái bé bé, mâm cặp từ 6-8".

----------

tcm

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ko biết bác chạy motor gì biến tần nào mà em nghe có encoder fanuc( của moter fanu) nếu bác dùng biến tần thông dụng(400 hz) với tỉ số truyên la 1 thì em nghi ngờ cái số 12000rpm nếu ko được thấy trên súng đo tốc độ

----------


## Diyodira

> Mà anh em trên đây cũng có mấy người em biết có khả năng đó , có thể hiểu được nhiều thông số chỉnh biến tần ngon như.... Gà con( sài gòn ) , Tuanlm ( đà nẵng ), TCM ( HN )... còn ai nữa thì em chưa biết.





> bác cập nhật nick của em vào nữa đi, em thì chạy được tất cả các loại biến tần cơ.


một bác bị dụ rồi, ông Sờ Pín này khôn lắm, hay chích để cho người khác lòi ra.
may mà e không biết chứ biết thì cũng không dại gì ra mặt cho ổng chộp  :Smile:

----------


## hanasimitai

> cái bác hentai gì đó biến mịa cho anh em nhờ, đang gây cấn đọc câu : _bác cập nhật nick của em vào nữa đi, em thì chạy được tất cả các loại biến tần cơ_ ) mất cả hứng , ôi đời ko công bằng tí nào, tức vãi


Bác đừng nóng không máu lại không lên được não đâu. Bác mang cơm nắm đến em dạy cho ít về biến tần mà còn kiếm cơm.

----------


## tcm

> Ko biết bác chạy motor gì biến tần nào mà em nghe có encoder fanuc( của moter fanu) nếu bác dùng biến tần thông dụng(400 hz) với tỉ số truyên la 1 thì em nghi ngờ cái số 12000rpm nếu ko được thấy trên súng đo tốc độ


Cái này nó có encoder nhưng mất rồi . Động cơ này không phải động cơ của fanuc con số em đo đc trên súng đo là khoảng 11930 rpm. Em dùng biến tần parker ssd690.

----------


## tcm

> Ko biết bác chạy motor gì biến tần nào mà em nghe có encoder fanuc( của moter fanu) nếu bác dùng biến tần thông dụng(400 hz) với tỉ số truyên la 1 thì em nghi ngờ cái số 12000rpm nếu ko được thấy trên súng đo tốc độ


Cái này nó có encoder nhưng mất rồi . Động cơ này không phải động cơ của fanuc con số em đo đc trên súng đo là khoảng 11930 rpm. Em dùng biến tần parker ssd690.

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác đừng nóng không máu lại không lên được não đâu. Bác mang cơm nắm đến em dạy cho ít về biến tần mà còn kiếm cơm.


kekeke, cở như cu không có cửa để dạy anh đâu cu ạ....cu chỉ là dạng anh bỏ túi...

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Cái này nó có encoder nhưng mất rồi . Động cơ này không phải động cơ của fanuc con số em đo đc trên súng đo là khoảng 11930 rpm. Em dùng biến tần parker ssd690.


Vâng em ko còn nghi ngờ gì nữa vì biến tần này loáng thoáng đọc được bài viết của cụ namcnc là 1600hz(chắc nhớ nhấm)bác để 800hz phải ko ạh vì em nghi ngờ đây là motơr fanuc( ko phải dòng motor alpha fanuc)

----------


## CNC FANUC

Sorry em nhầm do lâu ko nghịch, con này có phải  buitlin ko ạh

----------

tcm

----------


## tcm

Con này kg phải motor của fanuc bác ạ. Nó là dòng spindle built-in motor, em kiểm tra thì nó là motor 4 cực, nên chạy 400 Hz nó đạt 12000 rpm rồi.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Đúng lâu nên em quên mấy cái răng nhỏ nhỏ là của sensor thì phải nó là của fanuc spindle built-in mấy cái built-này chạy 12000rpm thì ko có gì la

----------

tcm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 cục nhìn cũng giống nè nặng 76kg. Con này trục chính máy tiện nhả kẹp bằng khí nén. Nó đang kẹp phi 8 .

----------


## ronaldinho_07

a hải đi bãi gặp kiểu nào kẹp thả bằng khí nén/thủy lực thông nòng các kiểu to to hú em nhé,kiểu y hỏm mà càng to càng tốt

----------


## solero

Ké topic của cụ chủ.
Vô tình vấp phải cục như của cụ Thảo TCM mà chưa có ứng dụng gì. Cụ nào cần thì PM em nhé.

----------

